# ich kann mit dieser fehlermeldung nix anfangen?



## blubbla (20. Apr 2007)

Hi,

ich habe gestern Hiberante am laufen gehabt... einer der vorherigen themen dazu stammt von mir...

leider ist mir meine kleine applikation wieder kaputt gegangen! Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "main" org.hibernate.HibernateException: /hibernate.cfg.xml not found
	at org.hibernate.util.ConfigHelper.getResourceAsStream(ConfigHelper.java:147)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.getConfigurationInputStream(Configuration.java:1405)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1427)
	at org.hibernate.cfg.Configuration.configure(Configuration.java:1414)
	at de.unilog.DBTest.main(DBTest.java:26)
```

Die hibernate.cfg.xml ist aber da!!!! Und sieht so aus.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
		"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
		"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
    <session-factory>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">com.mysql.jdbc.Driver</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.password"></property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/demo</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.username">root</property>
        <property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>
    </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```

Wer weiß was ich machen kann? Das Teil lief gestern mal kurz und es stehen schon kunden inder db.


----------



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

hast du eventuell 2 dieser xml files? ändere doch mal was in der vorhandenen und schau mal, ob sich die änderungen auswirken.

grüße


----------



## blubbla (20. Apr 2007)

okay... kapier ich zwar nicht aber diese xml Datei funkt... es lebe google.de


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-configuration PUBLIC
		"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Configuration DTD 3.0//EN"
		"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-configuration-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-configuration>
    <session-factory>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/demo</property>
        <property name="hibernate.connection.username">root</property>
        <property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MySQLDialect</property>
    </session-factory>
</hibernate-configuration>
```


----------



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

eigentlich bis auf das password gleich....


----------



## blubbla (20. Apr 2007)

der treiber ist ein anderer... aber ich weiß auch nich... so wirklich toll ist das alles nicht... für meine kleinen spielprojekte nehme ich lieber die geniale jdbc Schnittstelle und schreibe halt die sql statements selbst! Bei großen projekten wird hibernate sicherlich gut einsetzbar sein.


----------



## EOB (20. Apr 2007)

ja, kannst dir ja ein kleines framework schreiben...siehe template method.

grüße


----------

